# Oh yeah, Score! Pssst - it's orange!



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

And beautiful!! Found a Jacobsen GK526a semi-locally and could not say no! Price was right, Machine looks and runs new, 11 blade, new, reel and bedknife (R&R) and a light kit. I popped on feeBay and ordered a set of transport wheels for it and am now on the hunt for the higher HOC bracket as mine sadly has the smaller ones installed. (7/16" max HOC)

Nothing cuts like a Jake!









Had to sneak 'er into the neighborhood under cover of darkness! (Evil laugh)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats on the new addition to the family :thumbsup: :yahoo:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congratulations on the new mower! Nice to see another Jake around here as they seem far and few between


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Congratulations on the new mower! Nice to see another Jake around here as they seem far and few between


They aren't hard to find, although there are a ton of Toros out there by comparison. The 26" units are a bit more scarce than the 18's and 22's.

Not everything Jake made was eye to eye with the competition but I've seen first hand how good their cutting unit geometry is and these GreensKing walkers are bulletproof. Don't know if the bedknife angle makes all that big of a difference at the .250" and up HOCs but we had an Eclipse 322 demo when that unit was new to the market. It was set at .140" and the Toro 3100s were set at .125". Even following the two toros (double-cutting those greens) the Jake was getting significant grass.

Find me a triplex that cuts like a Jake, drives like a Toro, with the support of a Deere, and you'd have triplex perfection!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:mrgreen: Congrats on the score!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Beautiful machine! Looks really clean, congrats!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah, it looks to be in great condition. Congrats!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Thank you fellas! I already have the HOC brackets and spare belts for it coming. Hopefully in time to try her out a little this weekend.


----------



## 2boyspappy (Sep 2, 2019)

Have you seen any HOC brackets for the ECLIPSE 322? Looking to buy one this week, but I would like to get a little more height out of the cut.


----------

